# need sewage cleanup advice



## whittier craftsman (Nov 18, 2007)

I need some tips for final cleanup on a sewage spill I had under my house.to make a long story short,the main under my house had a major leak and spilled soaked the dirt  under my house.I cleaned up all the solid waste and the water where it had pooled.it has been drying out for a month now.but the musky smell is still there.what can put on the dirt that will remedy the situation.it is a raised foundation house built in the 20's.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello Whittier Craftsman:
You might use Hydrated lime on the spill; it knocks the smell and encourages the bacteria and decomposition. Also, lots of ventilation; if you don't have at least 1 square inch of ventilation per square foot of floor space, you could speed it up with an electric fan.
Glenn


----------



## travelover (Nov 19, 2007)

glennjanie said:


> Hello Whittier Craftsman:
> You might use Hydrated lime on the spill; it knocks the smell and encourages the bacteria and decomposition. Also, lots of ventilation; if you don't have at least 1 square inch of ventilation per square foot of floor space, you could speed it up with an electric fan.
> Glenn




Good idea. This was standard treatment for outhouses for years.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep, been there, done that.


----------



## whittier craftsman (Nov 19, 2007)

glennjanie said:


> Hello Whittier Craftsman:
> You might use Hydrated lime on the spill; it knocks the smell and encourages the bacteria and decomposition. Also, lots of ventilation; if you don't have at least 1 square inch of ventilation per square foot of floor space, you could speed it up with an electric fan.
> Glenn


Thanks for the tip.I will get some a.s.a.p.I have had a fan in front of the vent the whole time.Thanks again.


----------

